# The Marriage of Figaro vs The Barber of Seville



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Which Opera do you like the most Mozart's or Rossini's? They are based on the same character (Figaro) and both are based on Beaumarchais books. 

For me the winner is clearly The Marriage of Figaro. I like Rossini's Opera but the work of Mozart I think it's just on another level.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have thought it quite obvious. Both are masterpieces and hugely enjoyable. But Mozart's is on another level of emotional and characterisation entirely. The Rossini is great fun. The Mozart sublime


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's interesting that they are both based on plays by the same writer and yet are quite different. Da Ponte trumps most other Italian librettists, however Sterbini gives him a run for his money and produces a text that exploits the comic possibilities of the story to the utmost, Da Ponte concentrates more on the humanity of the characters. They are such different approaches that I find it impossible to pick one over the other.

Rossini and Mozart supplied music that matches the intent of their librettos, Rossini going straight for the jugular of humour and Mozart taking a more gentle approach. The intents and approach of each are so different and they are both equally successful in their respective voices that I find it difficult to declare that one score is 'better' than the other.

That said, Mozart's music and orchestration are more sophisticated than Rossini's, however I personally prefer Barber. The most interesting thing is that similar source material could produce two such different works. Mozart's is the more intellectual of the two, whereas Rossini's hits the 'opera as entertainment' spot.

N.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I watched Rossini's work on video recently - the Berganza version.
It struck me that the best music is in the first 20 minutes of the opera - overture - Figaro and Rosina great arias.

Why could Rossini not sustain that? Or is this the format - big arias at start to establish character etc.

To be honest some aspects of Rossini's vocal writing irritate me - you probably know what I mean.

Nozze is a clear winner as it would be against virtually any other opera anyway.

How about Paisello? He also did a barber of seville.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

stomanek said:


> I watched Rossini's work on video recently - the Berganza version.
> It struck me that the best music is in the first 20 minutes of the opera - overture - Figaro and Rosina great arias.
> 
> Why could Rossini not sustain that? Or is this the format - big arias at start to establish character etc.
> ...


Rossini wrote over 30 operas in a rather short space of time, like any artist some are less inspiring than others.

However, I disagree with you about the best bits of Barber being the arias and all in the first 20 minutes. The most famous bits of Barber are those two arias and the overture, but could that be because they are more likely to be heard in concerts outside of the opera. I think the highpoints of the opera are actually the ensembles, the act one finale and the big one in the middle of act two. Buona sera! Gets me every time! Other composers are more subtle and wrote more complex and interesting music from a certain point of view, but there are few other composers who wrote music as funny as this (yes, the libretto and its situations are comic drama at its best, but the music is funny too).

How about Paisiello? I once sung some excerpts from his Barber and there's a reason it's virtually forgotten today.

N.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

The Conte said:


> Rossini wrote over 30 operas in a rather short space of time, like any artist some are less inspiring than others.
> 
> However, I disagree with you about the best bits of Barber being the arias and all in the first 20 minutes. The most famous bits of Barber are those two arias and the overture, but could that be because they are more likely to be heard in concerts outside of the opera. I think the highpoints of the opera are actually the ensembles, the act one finale and the big one in the middle of act two. Buona sera! Gets me every time! Other composers are more subtle and wrote more complex and interesting music from a certain point of view, but there are few other composers who wrote music as funny as this (yes, the libretto and its situations are comic drama at its best, but the music is funny too).
> 
> ...


Paisello - have never investigated - I dont know any of his opera and assume, probably correctly - it's not worth investigating.

Rossini - I think the overture and the two big arias are famous for good reason. But listening with a critical ear as the 54 year old I am - having 30 years of listening behind me - and having experiences a range of operatic styles - Rossini's range of expression is very limited compared with Mozart Verdi Puccini and I suppose Wagner. But I would also say the same of Donizetti Bellini. Having said that - the best of what he does is attractive and some of the overtures are little masterpieces. Some I say - a few perhaps - The Thieving Magpie and William Tell, and Barber - others are less successful and seemingly perfunctory. I have to say his vocal writing can start to get tiresome - I'm no fan of the vocal gymnastics and ornamentation popular at the time.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I liked the Marriage of Figaro more. I've seen both, and returned to Marriage, but not Barber. I thought Barber was entertaining, but not as substantial as Marriage. I must admit I do not have recordings of either.


----------



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Mozart's best Operas were the best that had been composed until that point in history and for the next decades also. Only surpassed until the likes of Verdi, etc appeared.
I hold this view having listened to tons of Opera.
Bel Canto Operas are very entertaining and some of them very good musically but they don't reach the Genius of The Marriage of Fígaro or The Magic Flute which were not only entertaining and musically beautiful but also the psychological depth was unsurpassed until the mid 19th Century as I said. Of course it's only an opinión, not a fact.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> *Mozart's best Operas were the best that had been composed until that point in history and for the next decades also.* Only surpassed until the likes of Verdi, etc appeared.
> I hold this view having listened to tons of Opera.
> Bel Canto Operas are very entertaining and some of them very good musically but they don't reach the Genius of The Marriage of Fígaro or The Magic Flute which were not only entertaining and musically beautiful but also the psychological depth was unsurpassed until the mid 19th Century as I said. Of course it's only an opinión, not a fact.


Except some of us would say that Mozart's best Operas were the best that has ever been composed. That is, of course, an opinion!


----------



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

DavidA said:


> Except some of us would say that Mozart's best Operas were the best that has ever been composed. That is, of course, an opinion!


Well, I am of that opinion too although there are some Operas that are on the same level as Mozart's, but I agree that probable he was never surpassed in a way.
What I meant is that I think until the mid 19th Century no Operas as good as Mozart's were written.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Except some of us would say that Mozart's best Operas were the best that has ever been composed. That is, of course, an opinion!


What does 'best' mean here? As pointed out in this thread there are certain qualities that Marriage of Figaro has that Barber doesn't and vice versa. Who decides which qualities are the ones that qualify for that which some people describe as 'best'? If different people have different groups of categories that they consider 'best' doesn't that make the term somewhat meaningless?

Let's take a simple example, person A considers the quality of 'harmonic complexity' as being the key component of what makes an opera better than another, whereas person B considers a libretto having 'involved plotlines' as being the main indicator of best. If person A and person B have a conversation about which opera by Mozart is the best they will be talking at cross purposes, wouldn't it be more benficial and desirable to talk about specific characteristics such as harmonic complexity, melodic appeal, character development in the libretto etc.?

Otherwise, how is saying I think opera X is the best any different from saying opera X is my favourite?

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Well, I am of that opinion too although there are some Operas that are on the same level as Mozart's, but I agree that probable he was never surpassed in a way.
> What I meant is that I think until the mid 19th Century no Operas as good as Mozart's were written.


I'm always suspicious of claims that one composer or another was the absolute best in a particular area (in this case opera). The same goes for singers (although I think you can say that one singer or another was more accomplished in a particular role as there you are comparing like with like most often). I think there is a certain level of genius that can't be surpassed, but I find it hard to justify the idea that only one opera composer has reached that zenith.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Whilst it's perfectly ok to state a preference for one over the other, I don't think it's particularly constructive to pit one against the other. The Rossini is probably closer to the spirit of the original play, whilst Mozart (and Da Ponte) add to it a humanity that isn't in Beaumarchais. Whether that makes it _better_ than the Rossini is a moot point. Personally, I _prefer_ the Mozart, but think the Rossini one of the greatest pure comedies ever written.

It is interesting to compare them and the differences in their setting of the source plays, but I doubt putting Mozart on some untouchable pedestal aids discussion.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> What does 'best' mean here? As pointed out in this thread there are certain qualities that Marriage of Figaro has that Barber doesn't and vice versa. Who decides which qualities are the ones that qualify for that which some people describe as 'best'? If different people have different groups of categories that they consider 'best' doesn't that make the term somewhat meaningless?
> 
> Let's take a simple example, person A considers the quality of 'harmonic complexity' as being the key component of what makes an opera better than another, whereas person B considers a libretto having 'involved plotlines' as being the main indicator of best. If person A and person B have a conversation about which opera by Mozart is the best they will be talking at cross purposes, wouldn't it be more benficial and desirable to talk about specific characteristics such as harmonic complexity, melodic appeal, character development in the libretto etc.?
> 
> ...


I think there is a current general opinion among opera lovers (who appreciate Mozart) that Mozart's 'best' are the da Ponte operas plus Zauberflote, for all round musical genius. Every book I have read by people who know far more than I about them has reckoned these four to be Mozart at his zenith as an opera composer. It is also my personal opinion as a listener. I have never heard anyone think much differently, have you? You heard anyone argue that Idomeneo or Seraglio are greater operas than the four mentioned? I haven't. But perhaps you have access to information I don't have?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> I think there is a current general opinion among opera lovers (who appreciate Mozart) that Mozart's 'best' are the da Ponte operas plus Zauberflote, for all round musical genius. Every book I have read by people who know far more than I about them has reckoned these four to be Mozart at his zenith as an opera composer. It is also my personal opinion as a listener. I have never heard anyone think much differently, have you? You heard anyone argue that Idomeneo or Seraglio are greater operas than the four mentioned? I haven't. But perhaps you have access to information I don't have?


Sorry, perhaps my question wasn't clear. I wasn't asking which operas do you think are Mozart's 'best', but in what way do you mean best or what are your criteria for deciding that one opera is 'better' than another? In any case it is probably more a rhetorical question as the thread has developed.

N.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

For what its worth, last year BBC Music Magazine surveyed 172 opera singers on their opinion of the greatest opera ever written. The Marriage of Figaro was #1. I happen to agree even though I enjoy the Rossini as well.

http://www.classical-music.com/news/mozart-s-marriage-figaro-voted-greatest-opera-all-time


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> Sorry, perhaps my question wasn't clear. I wasn't asking which operas do you think are Mozart's 'best', but in what way do you mean best or what are your criteria for deciding that one opera is 'better' than another? In any case it is probably more a rhetorical question as the thread has developed.
> 
> N.


According to BBC music:

Singers said they chose the comic opera for its exciting momentum, fine ensemble writing and rich portrait of humanity. 'The Marriage of Figaro is such a human portrait' says Renée Fleming. 'No matter how many times I sing this opera I am always completely stunned how little people have changed since Mozart's time, in terms of relationships and the manoeuvring they do.'
Soprano Dame Felicity Lott, meanwhile, praises Figaro's 'sublime and well-drawn characters', while bass-baritone Gerald Finley calls the work 'a singer's rite of passage', particularly in the roles of the Count, Susanna and Figaro himself.

To me the da Ponte operas offer an unrivalled portrayal of basic human relationships, their fitting of words to music is the most perfect ever achieved and for sheer tunefulness they are unrivalled. They are also very accessible which is to me a huge plus. Mind you I can never decide which is the greatest. It's usually the one I'm listening to at the time!


----------



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

Olias said:


> For what its worth, last year BBC Music Magazine surveyed 172 opera singers on their opinion of the greatest opera ever written. The Marriage of Figaro was #1. I happen to agree even though I enjoy the Rossini as well.
> 
> http://www.classical-music.com/news/mozart-s-marriage-figaro-voted-greatest-opera-all-time


Johannes Brahms said The Marriage of Fígaro was a miracle, that each number was more beautiful than the other. I agree with him. It was probably the first Opera I fell in love with.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> According to BBC music:
> 
> Singers said they chose the comic opera for its exciting momentum, fine ensemble writing and rich portrait of humanity. 'The Marriage of Figaro is such a human portrait' says Renée Fleming. 'No matter how many times I sing this opera I am always completely stunned how little people have changed since Mozart's time, in terms of relationships and the manoeuvring they do.'
> Soprano Dame Felicity Lott, meanwhile, praises Figaro's 'sublime and well-drawn characters', while bass-baritone Gerald Finley calls the work 'a singer's rite of passage', particularly in the roles of the Count, Susanna and Figaro himself.
> ...


So who decides that best = human portraits and fitting words to music? and why those qualities and not any others? I'm not disagreeing about your comments on Mozart or his operas, I'm just raising the question whether the word 'best' is particularly useful when comparing operas. Why not just use the specific characteristics such as 'human portraits' and 'fitting words to music'? Isn't that a 'better' way to communicate?

N.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Johannes Brahms said The Marriage of Fígaro was a miracle, that each number was more beautiful than the other. I agree with him. It was probably the first Opera I fell in love with.


Many years ago when LPs were prohibited the store I worked for had a one sided LP of the beginning of the old Gui version. Someone had ordered it many years before and never collected it and as the boss knew I liked classical music he let me have it. I thought I never heard anything more beautiful.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DavidA said:


> Many years ago when LPs were prohibited


There was a prohibition on LPs? Was this when they stopped selling them or something else?

(I love the Gui Figaro, it's a great recording.)

N.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> There was a prohibition on LPs? Was this when they stopped selling them or something else?
> 
> (I love the Gui Figaro, it's a great recording.)
> 
> N.


Auto text again. What I meant was the cost of LPs was prohibitive to a young man with only a Saturday job.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I would have to vote Nozze.
More hit tunes and the end of Act ll.


----------



## ManuelMozart95 (Sep 29, 2018)

I read somewhere that the sextet of Riconosci in questo amplesso was Mozart's favourite which is curious because it was also one of my favourite parts before I ever read about being Mozart's favourite.

Recently I love Dorothea Röschmann as la Contessa and I also love her as Pamina in The Magic Flute, I think she's very underrated, like she isn't that famous but I think she's terrific at least in Mozart roles, I haven't heard much of her singing other composers.


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

Both of them are Musikkomödien (Opera Buffa or drama giocoso) ... I can't decide which comedy is the best.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mozart is unquestionably the greater composer and _Nozze_ is a masterpiece, but so in its more limited way is _Barbiere._ _Barbiere_ is funnier, and Rossini had the unique gift of actually writing funny music. My taste inclines toward _Barbiere._


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

If only Wagner had set either of those texts. What an opera we would have had then!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> If only Wagner had set either of those texts. What an opera we would have had then!


Yeah... I feel the same way about Mozart and Wozzeck.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> If only Wagner had set either of those texts. What an opera we would have had then!


Does the world need another Liebesverbot?

N.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I think so. . 

I wonder if he might have revisited his earlier stuff after he had revised Tannhaüser. Who knows? Who cares? Surely Rienzi is greater than anything composed by Mozart or Rossini. It's more important that we acknowledge Wagner on a Mozart/Rossini thread. I know, it's a pain. But hey, we've all been there. Don't you just love hijacked threads? 

Happy Halloween!

:lol:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I think so. .
> 
> I wonder if he might have revisited his earlier stuff after he had revised Tannhaüser. Who knows? Who cares? Surely Rienzi is greater than anything composed by Mozart or Rossini. It's more important that we acknowledge Wagner on a Mozart/Rossini thread. I know, it's a pain. But hey, we've all been there. Don't you just love hijacked threads?
> 
> ...


Careful, Bluebeard. You-Know-Who might take the bait, and we'd be down the rabbit hole again.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

MoF has a far more compelling plot, characters and better music for more character. 2 sopranos, a bass-baritone and a mezzo all have notable scenes and arias, and the story is....scandalous lol


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barbebleu said:


> I think so. .
> 
> I wonder if he might have revisited his earlier stuff after he had revised Tannhaüser. Who knows? Who cares? *Surely Rienzi is greater than anything composed by Mozart or Rossini.* It's more important that we acknowledge Wagner on a Mozart/Rossini thread. I know, it's a pain. But hey, we've all been there. Don't you just love hijacked threads?
> 
> ...


I have never known any musician of note who thinks so but of course you are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

DavidA said:


> I have never known any musician of note who thinks so but of course you are entitled to your opinion.


I was, of course, joking, but hey ho.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barbebleu said:


> I was, of course, joking, but hey ho.


Ah but one never knows! :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Well clearly the idea that Rienzi, as o.k. as it is, is anywhere near as sophisticated as Figaro or Barbiere, is ludicrous so it seemed fairly obvious that I was joking. In the future, a warning I shall give!!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Well clearly the idea that Rienzi, as o.k. as it is, is anywhere near as sophisticated as Figaro or Barbiere, is ludicrous so it seemed fairly obvious that I was joking. In the future, a warning I shall give!!


I do wonder why no one has yet recorded the whole of _Rienzi._ I suspect it might be intolerable in the opera house unless it were done Bayreuth-style, with long intermissions between the acts. It certainly is not a great opera, but it isn't without merit - it was a success at its first performance, after all - and it would be worth having complete as a document. I'd suggest Jonas Kaufmann in the title role.

Digression over.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I do wonder why no one has yet recorded the whole of _Rienzi._ I suspect it might be intolerable in the opera house unless it were done Bayreuth-style, with long intermissions between the acts. It certainly is not a great opera, but it isn't without merit - it was a success at its first performance, after all - and it would be worth having complete as a document. I'd suggest Jonas Kaufmann in the title role.
> 
> Digression over.


I have three Rienzis. The Hollreiser is probably the best of them.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barbebleu said:


> Well clearly the idea that Rienzi, as o.k. as it is, is anywhere near as sophisticated as Figaro or Barbiere, *is ludicrous* so it seemed fairly obvious that I was joking. In the future, a warning I shall give!!


Yes I do know that! :lol:


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

I really enjoy hearing how artists perform the same parts in the different operas
Victoria de Los Angeles 
(Rossini - Rosina - Una voce poco fa)




(Mozart - Countess - Porgi amor)





Tito Gobbi
(Rossini - Figaro - Largo al factotum)




(Mozart - Figaro - Non piu andrai)


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Cont'd...

Fernando Corena
(Rossini - Bartolo - A un dottor della mia sorte)




(Mozart - Bartolo - La vendetta)


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Finally, I enjoy how some artists have tried several of the roles!
Rossini
Bartoli as Berta 



Bartoli as Rosina 




Mozart
Bartoli as Susanna w. Bryn Terfel 



Bartoli as Cherubino


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Mozart's best Operas were the best that had been composed until that point in history and for the next decades also. Only surpassed until the likes of Verdi, etc appeared.


I think Mozart's operas are still unsurpassed.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Johannes Brahms said The Marriage of Fígaro was a miracle, that each number was more beautiful than the other. I agree with him. It was probably the first Opera I fell in love with.


I love Brahams! I agree with him. Like you, it was the first opera I fell in love with. I completely changed my life in the sense that opera went from being a small interest to a major passion for me because of _Le nozze di Figaro_.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think we have to get into an either / or mentality about this. Figaro is one of the greatest masterpieces of opera but the Barber is a comic masterpiece in its own way and highly enjoyable


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

PlaySalieri said:


> How about Paisello? He also did a barber of seville.














kute.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Marriage has superb music and storyline and is worthy of a college course, but I would rather go to The Barber at my age because I would get home much sooner and it is so delightful.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Il Barbiere! But that's because it was my first opera that I borrowed from the library and listened with the libretto. When I hear this recording it brings back a lot of sweet memories.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

deleted.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> I do wonder why no one has yet recorded the whole of _Rienzi._


Is that actually true ?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

BBSVK said:


> Is that actually true ?


Pretty much. There was a BBC recording made for radio conducted by Edward Downes which is reported as being complete and takes up four CDs. It was issued illegally by the Ponto label and then withdrawn once they were challenged over it. I believe the only studio recording is the one on EMI/Warner with Rene Kollo, but it's definitely cut and fits on three CDs.

N.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Both are lovely operas, although Mozart's is a masterpiece a step beyond barbiere. That said, to address comments that Mozart's operas were not equalled until Verdi, for me, Medea, Norma, Fidelio, Der Freischutz and maybe William Tell are all worthy contenders.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"Paisiello's version of the Count's serenade to Rosina, as he tells her his name, is certainly one of the most attractive pieces for the score. Similar to Rossini's version, it is set to several strophes that appear on the same musical background. Here the similarities end. While Rossini's "Se il mio nome saper bramante" is passionate, Paisiello's is elegant and gentle; Rossini uses a simple guitar set against the tenor's voice, Paisiello's version features a solo mandolin in combination with clarinets and strings, creating a most striking musical background for the Count's serenade." -LindoroRossini


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Barbebleu said:


> I know, it's a pain.


It isSpain.


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Johannes Brahms said The Marriage of Fígaro was a miracle, that each number was more beautiful than the other. I agree with him. It was probably the first Opera I fell in love with.


Same here. It was also the first opera also that I listened to from start to finish. The Marriage of Figaro is in a class all by itself.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

ManuelMozart95 said:


> Johannes Brahms said The Marriage of Fígaro was a miracle, that each number was more beautiful than the other. I agree with him.





Olias said:


> Mozart’s Marriage of Figaro voted greatest opera of all time | Classical Music


It's meaningless, especially for people who can't stand secco recitatives and what they perceive as "Classical imperturbability" (a term used by Berlioz). Brahms was the same guy who tried so hard to promote Strauss operettas, would have given anything to have written the Blue Danube, and believed C.F. Pohl's nonsensical writings a certain Classical period composer "invented everything".


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> It's meaningless, especially for people who can't stand secco recitatives and what they perceive as "Classical imperturbability" (a term used by Berlioz). Brahms was the same guy who tried so hard to promote Strauss operettas, would have given anything to have written the Blue Danube, and believed C.F. Pohl's nonsensical writings a certain Classical period composer "invented everything".


Eh, that doesn't mean he was wrong about The Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yabetz said:


> Same here. It was also the first opera also that I listened to from start to finish. The Marriage of Figaro is in a class all by itself.


Heh heh. Congratulations. I've started Figaro a number of times, but the only way I can get past Act 2 is to be at a live performance or to have a Met matinee going on the radio. It's the same experience I've had with _Moby Dick,_ a long work with great stuff in it that simply hasn't held my interest all the way through (I plan to attempt Moby again this year).

I would say a number of operas are in a class of their own. But they're in different classes and can't really be compared. How do you compare _Figaro_ with _Parsifal?_


----------



## Yabetz (Sep 6, 2021)

Woodduck said:


> ...How do you compare _Figaro_ with _Parsifal?_


I don't.  Wagner is another world. The only one you can compare Wagner with is probably Shakespeare.


----------

